# double tap



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone use the "double tap"









I think it works great when your walls are a little out of wack on older homes


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Does anyone use the "double tap"
> 
> View attachment 65199
> 
> ...


Thats the first I hear of that.
Seems like a good concept though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> *Does anyone use the "double tap"*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it works great when your walls are a little out of wack on older homes


Yup, on lids. I've found when your pushing up the board on a lid, the board can sink on the one or two screws that hold it at the beginning. Plus the doubles really make me feel better holding up all that 5/8's.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

That is the only way I nail my rock.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

That's how we do it


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Yup, on lids. I've found when your pushing up the board on a lid, the board can sink on the one or two screws that hold it at the beginning. Plus the doubles really make me feel better holding up all that 5/8's.


I'm with Paulie. Lids always get it. I also to it on the wall butt joints on the walls.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

On my butt joints i dont double tap. I single screw them 3-4 inches apart. Like to keep my joints tight


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

always on ceilings, it depends on the situation anywhere else, but as a rule...no.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow....
All these people doing this. I have never heard or seen this done before. Crazy what you learn on here. I guess just different areas have different customs. I might give this a try. Looks cool!


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

no. But after 20 years of not having problems I might try it and make more work for myself.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wow....
> All these people doing this. I have never heard or seen this done before. Crazy what you learn on here. I guess just different areas have different customs. I might give this a try. Looks cool!


It is actually kinda of cool. If you pay attention to the first nail you installed, you will sometimes see the rock go up further when you drive the second one home. Then give the first nail a tap to make sure both are tight to the rock. Ensures your rock is tight to the framing.:thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Double nailing is the standard for nailing. When screwing dw it is not necessary. I've never seen anyone double screw.

I don't know anyone nailing anymore either.

Just sayin'


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

No. Or lets say HELL NO. Nailing sheetrock is a thing of the past. Not professional IMO. Screws fo sho


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Double screw and glue


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

When hanging we nail the perimeter of all the sheets. When all sheets are hung, we go back and screw the field.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> When hanging we nail the perimeter of all the sheets. When all sheets are hung, we go back and screw the field.


 No nails when I or the guys hang, I also tape thats why NO NAILS. You or someone mentioned the 2nd nail suckin up tighter than the 1rst... well that should tell you nails dont work. Trust me on this. Theres nothing better than a sheet of rock with no hammer holes


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I tape also and never have had problems. 

There is a misconception that screws cure all. Yes I believe they are a bit ahead of the nail but they are not fool proof. I have walked onto jobs that they screwed all and pushed on the lid rock only to find the rock was not tight against the framing. 

When nails are used correctly there should not be a problem.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Thats insulation 9 times out of ten(loose lids). Longer screws and more of them. We also do comm. steel stud framing jobs more than wood framing. Hammers are for tapin in your missed screws,and maybe wedgin up a bottom sheet cause you cant find the kicker


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

iDAHOchris said:


> Thats insulation 9 times out of ten(loose lids). Longer screws and more of them. We also do comm. steel stud framing jobs more than wood framing. Hammers are for tapin in your missed screws,and maybe *wedgin up a bottom sheet cause you cant find the kicker*


I thought that's what the toe of your boot was for.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

katoman said:


> Double nailing is the standard for nailing. When screwing dw it is not necessary. I've never seen anyone double screw.
> 
> I don't know anyone nailing anymore either.
> 
> Just sayin'


I never nail, always screw dw: 1-5/8", coarse dw screws, 1/2 rock (usually). And I, glue & double-tap ceilings. May be overkill, may not, it's just the way I prefer to do it. It adds little to the overall job. I dont hang dw for a living. Only as a repair or part of a bigger remodel project.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

I glue it, screw it twice, and then put four coats of one coat plaster on it. Because I'm better than you....


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

jb4211 said:


> I never nail, always screw dw: 1-5/8", coarse dw screws, 1/2 rock (usually). And I, glue & double-tap ceilings. May be overkill, may not, it's just the way I prefer to do it. It adds little to the overall job. I dont hang dw for a living. Only as a repair or part of a bigger remodel project.


 not overkill if you are using 1/2" on lids. (cheap way) lids are ceilings


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Rouerplastering said:


> I glue it, screw it twice, and then put four coats of one coat plaster on it. Because I'm better than you....


do you tape the seams or just plaster over?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

iDAHOchris said:


> not overkill if you are using 1/2" on lids. (cheap way) lids are ceilings


Why would 1/2" on the lid be the "cheap way"?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

iDAHOchris said:


> not overkill if you are using 1/2" on lids. (cheap way) lids are ceilings


Another Real World...


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

On the whole, is plastering a fading art? I understand very high-end homes still get plastered, from what I heard not seen. But I never hear of anyone plastering, or hiring a true plasterer; not personally anyway.

Just wondering, if this a art fading away like flare connections?


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Why would 1/2" on the lid be the "cheap way"?


 because 1/2" is cheaper (less expensive) unless you are using 1/2" ceiling board (costs about same as 5/8") then that would be the lazier way. Ceilings should all get 5/8" rock and if I had it my way walls too


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

iDAHOchris said:


> because 1/2" is cheaper (less expensive) unless you are using 1/2" ceiling board (costs about same as 5/8") then that would be the lazier way. Ceilings should all get 5/8" rock and if I had it my way walls too


I don't see you have your location on profile but I would imagine this is why you are saying such things.

Here in good ol Arizona 1/2" on lids is very common practice and after 15 years of doing this hearing it is the cheap way to do it does not make any sense to me at all. Always hung 1/2" on the lids unless 5/8" was specified. 

Please enlighten me because I am always wanting to learn and am not so stuck in my ways (or the ways of the true veteran craftsmen who have taught me) to tell everyone how inferior their practices are to mine.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Always hung 1/2" on the lids unless 5/8" was specified.


Same in pennsylvania


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I don't see you have your location on profile but I would imagine this is why you are saying such things.
> 
> Here in good ol Arizona 1/2" on lids is very common practice and after 15 years of doing this hearing it is the cheap way to do it does not make any sense to me at all. Always hung 1/2" on the lids unless 5/8" was specified.
> 
> Please enlighten me because I am always wanting to learn and am not so stuck in my ways (or the ways of the true veteran craftsmen who have taught me) to tell everyone how inferior their practices are to mine.


 my name is Chris (idaho chris) you must be talking residential(spec homes) because it is code to use 5/8 on all comm. work and high end customs. The vts that taught me said 1/2 is cheap and weak and more work to finish(tape) 20 plus years ago. 5/8 not only is stronger but it helps to hide shoty framing and doesnt sag at all. Thats the standard where Im at unless its a cheap spec home.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I've only used 5/8's in a garage and the one thing I remember...it was heavy. And this garage was doubled-up 5/8 sheets. I'd hate to have to use 5/8 on a regular basis.

A guy I used to work with was a union carpenter. He said he used to rock elevator shafts with doubled-up 1" boards. He had a quota to do each day, after that he could roll or make extra money hanging more. I didn't know that made dw that thick.

I heard 1/4" drywall was popular out west because curved corners are they "in thing". On the east, I understand that 90 degree corners are the norm. I've only worked here, so that's all I know.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

jb4211 said:


> On the whole, is plastering a fading art? I understand very high-end homes still get plastered, from what I heard not seen. But I never hear of anyone plastering, or hiring a true plasterer; not personally anyway.
> 
> Just wondering, if this a art fading away like flare connections?


Plaster is a high end finish. No it is not fading. 3 out of the last 4 CUSTOMS I drywalled and taped have alot of plaster finish in them.Sun Valley Idaho is like a lil Beverly Hills of Idaho. All the bigdogs live up there and plaster is a demand


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

iDAHOchris said:


> my name is Chris (idaho chris) you must be talking residential(spec homes) because it is code to use 5/8 on all comm. work and high end customs. The vts that taught me said 1/2 is cheap and weak and more work to finish(tape) 20 plus years ago. 5/8 not only is stronger but it helps to hide shoty framing and doesnt sag at all. Thats the standard where Im at unless its a cheap spec home.



Can you show me where to find the code that calls for 5/8's in all commercial work please? I don't do much commercial work, but the little I've done was obviously done wrong: been using the wrong size dw.:whistling


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I've never tried to plaster anything. I'd like to try it one day.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

iDAHOchris said:


> unless its a cheap spec home.


This is our idea of a spec home. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/spec-house-done-62847/

This was our last spec house and high end custom is what we do period.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

jb4211 said:


> Can you show me where to find the code that calls for 5/8's in all commercial work please? I don't do much commercial work, but the little I've done was obviously done wrong: been using the wrong size dw.:whistling


I will say I am talking about residential mostly. But yes 5/8" is usually the standard for commercial work.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice spec. This is what we call cushttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pny1hito5PM


Sent from my iPod


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

iDAHOchris said:


> Nice spec. This is what we call cushttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pny1hito5PM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod


Very nice


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

iDAHOchris said:


> Nice spec. This is what we call cushttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pny1hito5PM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod



Very nice. Please tell me that's not someone's home?


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pny1hito5PM


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

jb4211 said:


> Very nice. Please tell me that's not someone's home?


 There 2nd home:blink: In Sun Valley. Just not right is it:no:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> This is our idea of a spec home.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/spec-house-done-62847/
> 
> This was our last spec house and high end custom is what we do period.


Hey, I missed your post of your spec house back then. Like your wall between the kitchen and the fireplace in porch. Looking to do the fireplace thing for a customer this summer. Do you mind if I use that picture in a email for ideas I send her?

Thanks, Paul B.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

iDAHOchris said:


> There 2nd home:blink: In Sun Valley. Just not right is it:no:


No...it's not.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Never double tapped, glue and screw walls and ceilings (lids). But then again I use mesh tape on some jobs, so what do I know! :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

And this is all I could think of when I saw the title to this thread:






Was I the only one?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Never double tapped, glue and screw walls and ceilings (lids). But then again I use mesh tape on some jobs, so what do I know! :laughing:


Hahaha! That mesh bit made me laugh. :laughing:
Its funny cuz its true :laughing: nah, just bugging you man.
If it works for you then great!



TNTSERVICES said:


> And this is all I could think of when I saw the title to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And thats the first thing I thought of too!! Right away! lol.
One of my favourite movies!!


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> On the whole, is plastering a fading art? I understand very high-end homes still get plastered, from what I heard not seen. But I never hear of anyone plastering, or hiring a true plasterer; not personally anyway.
> 
> Just wondering, if this a art fading away like flare connections?


That depends. Are you talking about old time plaster or blueboard with thincoat veneer plaster? 
Thincoat plaster is very popular in areas and is what I've been doing for twenty years. That's all everyone does around here. From the smallest closet to the biggest custom homes. I would guess it's about 5% drywall and 95% plaster.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

In NYC we still do alot of traditional plaster, mostly veneer but lath and 3 coat as well. Especially on compound radii and the like. We also do quite a bit of plaster molding. Most of it goes to the high end apartments.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Hey, I missed your post of your spec house back then. Like your wall between the kitchen and the fireplace in porch. Looking to do the fireplace thing for a customer this summer. Do you mind if I use that picture in a email for ideas I send her?
> 
> Thanks, Paul B.


Go for it!!:thumbup:

But if you get the job you must post pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Years ago (6+ish) I was working with another contractor/friend during our slow month and he used a roofing gun to nail off the fields of the drywall. I couldnt then nor do now agree in any way with that procedure but last week by just random coincidence the home owner called me to bid replacing the french doors in the basement and the drywall still looked great. Not sure how, but it did. When I pulled in the driveway I thought for sure it was going to be for a drywall related issue. Off topic I know but it was the first thing I thought of when I seen the double tap title in the drywall forum. Goes to prove, sometimes you can skin a cat with a dull crooked butter knife.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Go for it!!:thumbup:
> 
> But if you get the job you must post pictures!:thumbsup:


OK. But can't hold a candle to your posted project. I don't think anyone is that rich up here in MI. :no:


----------

